# Graphic Card For Rs 8000



## Sachin2798 (Feb 26, 2012)

I Want to purchase a graphic card. my budget is upto Rs. 8000 what would U recommend me to purchase I am currently looking for GTX 550ti. I'm Currently playing games like Call of Duty:MW3, Assassins Creed Revelations, GTA IV, Just Cause 2 and NFS: the run


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 26, 2012)

If you want a lot of AA filtering,the go for 550 TI but for performance and FPS,the 6790 is best for you!


----------



## saz (Feb 26, 2012)

A lot depends upon at what resolution you play. Also, btw what PSU you have? Because a local cheap PSU wont be sufficient to run a good graphics card.

You can refer to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html it might be helpful.


----------



## noob (Feb 26, 2012)

Graphic *Cars *For Rs 8000 o


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 26, 2012)

Sachin2798 said:


> I Want to purchase a graphic card. my budget is upto Rs. 8000 what would U recommend me to purchase I am currently looking for GTX 550ti. I'm Currently playing games like Call of Duty:MW3, Assassins Creed Revelations, GTA IV, Just Cause 2 and NFS: the run



1. what psu do u have?
2. in what res do u game?
3. what is ur cpu and ram ?

mention this info first.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

noob said:


> Graphic *Cars *For Rs 8000 o



that was just a typo by the OP - corrected now


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

SAPPHIRE 100338L Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card

Which PSU do you have?


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 5, 2012)

just saw in another thread that u have following config .. 
" MY PC specifications are: Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2.20 GHz
2 GB Ram 
320 GB Seagate HDD "

Dude u r yet to mention ur psu, but i think any mid range gpu will bottleneck with ur cpu. E4500 @ 2.2 ghz is very weak for those games which u have written early . i think u should go for 5670 or 240GT and save money for others. anything apart from those range will be worst of money. coz ur cpu will hold u back.


----------



## Sachin2798 (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for Ur advice i dony know which psu i have anyway......is gt240 has enough capacity to play games which I mention at 1024 x 768 at medium or high details and what should I purchase to make my PC more easy to handle those games. What about 4 GB RaM plz reply and thank U in advance


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

if you want PSU, GPU & ram in 8k, it'll be tough deal. well for GPU, GT240 will do but its an old graphics card and slow. so go for HD6770 + Corsair CX430W V2. combined will cost just a bit above 8k. this is an overkill for gaming at 1024X768 but later if you change monitor, you don't need to worry about game being slow.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 5, 2012)

240gt has 96 cuda core(dx10 gen) and my bro is using it also. He game at 1600x900 and in medium settings he can play most of the games at a decent fps. And it does nt required any extra power. Sam, i think op's cpu is nt powerfull enough to feed 6770. And in future u can use this 240gt as a physx card as well.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2012)

Sachin2798, what PSU you're having? If it is a generic or local PSU then you cannot go over HD 5670 or HD 6670 at max. 

My suggestion is little different here:-

Gigabyte HD 7750 OC 1 GB GDDR5 GV-R775OC-1GD @ 6.2K in GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD Graphic Cards

Power consumption wise this card is at HD 6670's level and does not requires any external power whereas performance wise it is equivalent to HD 5770/6770. With the rest of the money get something like FSP SAGA II 400W or 500W PSU.


----------

